

Probation officers face redundancy in plan to replace them with machines - smackay
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/mar/30/probation-officers-face-redundancy-in-plan-to-replace-them-with-machines

======
baaron
[http://i.imgur.com/M9N3CLM.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/M9N3CLM.jpg)

